

Newlisp - bocajuniors

how come the reception for newlisp is so cold(silence) in this communty?is it for the same type of reasons that the french refuses to reform their spelling or are their any "real" reasons?
======
tjr
Here's a quote from the "about" page on their website:

"newLISP is a scripting LISP for people who are fascinated by LISP's beauty
and power of expression, but who need it stripped down to easy-to-learn
essentials."

A stripped-down Lisp? What's missing? I have no idea, but that doesn't inspire
me to take the time to learn newLisp, when I'm already a user of Common Lisp
and Scheme.

That said, I have nothing against newLisp. I just don't know it, and thus
don't talk about it. I advocate neither for nor against it.

------
rincewind
Why do you think the french refuse to reform their spelling? Why did you pick
the french? Is there something french about hackers on news.yc?

~~~
bocajuniors
because they think that it's a good thing for a language to be difficult.i
think it is quite the opposite.according to newlisp.org users of commonlisp
make the same mistake.i suspect they are wrong.but i don't know. why is common
lisp a better language than newlisp?

